
IBM Closes Acquisition of Red Hat - eloycoto
https://www.redhat.com/en/about/press-releases/ibm-closes-landmark-acquisition-red-hat-34-billion-defines-open-hybrid-cloud-future?sc_cid=701f2000000tyBjAAI
======
ilovecaching
Feel sad, I know it's just the way things go in big business, but watching a
prime example of a fiscally successful company built on open source who has
committed so many resources to kernel development and making the Linux
community better get bought by a beached whale like IBM just shakes me.

